# Driving



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sick of driving. I left Tupelo Monday morning and will be back in Tupelo tonight. This is the route I drove since Monday morning, 1,625 miles. I need a vacation.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds like you do, i hate driving over 6hr at a time it just gets old


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, IBBruin, I have some old friends that live in Tupelo. Marcus and Kay Coward. Marcus and I were in the Navy together way back when. Years ago, they lived in Thaxton where the old homeplace used to be. Marcus and Kay have 3 older sons that loved to hunt and fish, heck, you may know them. The boys would be in early 40's(Shannon would possibly be) other two in late 30's. I know they had some ATV's. Marcus has been a Baptist Minister for a number of years now, has a Church in Tupelo.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

No I don't know many people around Tupelo. I moved there about a year ago.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You drive too much. Your job would be my personal hell.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow!!! I can say I feel your pain, having been an OTR Trucker for 2 years. I once left the Ca/Az State line On a friday morning, only to roll into Vburg, Ms. Sat. night...  I Slept in El Paso fri. night... :rockn:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Dang man I bet you saw alot of Wal-Marts this week.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea I did. See the numbers on the map? Those are WM stores I stopped at.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Thats like 127 wal-marts. You are overdue for a long vacation my friend.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

And he even went through Rodgers I mean Walton Arkansas.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Thats like 127 wal-marts. You are overdue for a long vacation my friend.


Just the numbers not the push pins. LOL 15

Yep, stopped in Rogers and the very first Wally World ever, store #1. It's not very impressive either.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea been there. My ex is a store manager for them and been to many of the wally world functions. Glad I don't have to anymore.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

What store? I may know her.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dont know how you guys do it. I hate to be behind the wheel for more than 5 hours.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Down here close to me Hammond, La.


----------

